# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Airport transportation from mbj airport to ocho rios

## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Taxi and Tour Service are based in Negril but provides airport transfers to Ocho Rios Resorts.  Our prices are very economical. All vehicles are fully air condition, licensed and insured. Our drivers are friendly, courteous and informative about our Island. Excellence is our motto.

Proven by many:
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractio...h_Jamaica.html

For more information please contact us or visit our webssite
Toll Free: 305-848-8389 (USA and Canada)
Mobile: 1 876-370-7915
Office: 1 876-957-9239

Email: rockystours@yahoo.com
Website: http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/rockystours

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

To all Clients:
Due to the ongoing technical difficulties with Yahoo we are unable to access our Yahoo account. Please send all emails to roxroy45@hotmail.com. Sorry for the inconvenience caused.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For Fast response, efficient and No hassle transportation and tour service contact Rocky's Tours where world class service is provided.
For all your Tours, airport transfers feel free drop us a line or give us a call Our office hours are 9:00am to 5:00pm Monday to Friday.
To reach us after office is closed please email or call us at 1876-370-7915 this our our anytime number, you call we answer.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky’s Tours provides a professional Jamaican Airport transportation Service. For every arrival we do a complimentary drink is offered to each client. We also provide transportation for tours and charter taxi services for the hotels/ Resort’s Patrons and Condo owners as well as for others from many other resorts. We have been the driver of choice for many many repeat customers and we are very grateful for that.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Have you seen our reviews on Tripadvisor?
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractio...l_Jamaica.html,

----------


## Tanfastic

Rocky, see you in 243 days my friend!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Looking forward to seeing you soon, hope all is well with you and your family. Remember to email me your flight information as the time gets closer.

----------


## Tanfastic

Will send it once we have it together, peace to you and your family!

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

> Will send it once we have it together, peace to you and your family!


Thank you my friend see you soon.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Our Office number has changed. The new number is 1876-648-1877


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For Tours and Excursions from Montego bay and Negril to Ocho Rios visit our website at http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/...excursions.htm for more information, in the event you don't see any tour you would like to do you and customize your tour and email us you choice and we will email you a quote. Looking forward to hear from you all.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com or roxroy45@hotmail.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For Airport transfers from MBj airport to ocho Rios please feel free to contact us, very on time professional service, very economical prices, friendly service.

----------

